# 6.2a upgrade screw up



## HUGE2U (Jun 29, 2002)

I used slicer to upgrade 2 - S2 units, using the command:


./slicer 6.2a-01-2-101 

It ran fine on both. But now one of them is in a reboot loop. What should be my next step? I want to avoid re-imaging if possible.


HUGE


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

HUGE2U said:


> I used slicer to upgrade 2 - S2 units, using the command:
> 
> ./slicer 6.2a-01-2-101
> 
> ...


You couldn't wait a half hour for a reply to your other thread about which one you should slice to? <sigh> No way to go back except to re-image.


----------



## HUGE2U (Jun 29, 2002)

Hey, I'm batting 500 - at least it worked on one unit. But yes its true (sigh) I am impatient and it has cost me......



HUGE


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

no, a failed attempt at upgrading shouldn't require a re-image (especially if you have a serial cable AND reset your password -- check http://www.seedwiki.com/wiki/tivo_hacking_wiki/before_you_upgrade?wikiPageId=191064)

otherwise, it should be possible to just pull the drive, flip the boot partition and reset the param to point to the previous root.

p.s. it's quite unlikely that using the wrong slice would result in a boot loop... most slices are almost identical, functionally (except for sony tivo slices, which have different remote codes)


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

Batting .500, not bad.  It's possible something went awry while copying your killhdinitrd'd kernel to the new boot partition. When you pull the drive, you could try copying a new kernel to both boot partitions. OR, if you have a serial cable, you could see what's causing the reboot loop.


----------



## HUGE2U (Jun 29, 2002)

I will hook up the serial, copy the info here and maybe you guys can tell me what to do. Thanks guys.


HUGE


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Jun 14, 2005)

This worked for me with a botched upgrade to 6.3c:



> From a post from rbautch:
> 
> aragones said:
> Hey All I got a DSR7000 (2 drives hacked for more space) that i had networked with PTVnet, everything has been working fine on it. I checked that I had the 6.2 slices on it and decided to purchase the slicer for upgrading it. I loaded the slicer with FTP and then telneted to the tivo and went thru the whole proccess following the propmpts with no issues. Once it was done and asked for a reboot I did so. and now the tivo is stuck in the "welcome powering up" mode. it's been over 1 hour so im pretty sure it's busted. Is there anything I can do to recover it? I dont have a serial cable handy but I am able to get the drives out of the box. What are my options? I do have TONS of recordings that I like to save if possible. thx!
> ...


----------



## HUGE2U (Jun 29, 2002)

Which Kernel would I use since it is a 6.2 box ?

HUGE


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

3.1.5 is the most common


----------



## HUGE2U (Jun 29, 2002)

It did not work - I will try flipping the bootpage, but how do I reset the param? (I'm not sure what that means)


Bootpage WAS: 
root=/dev/hda4 dsscon=true console=2,115200 upgradesoftware=false

Now I changed it to: 
root=/dev/hda7 dsscon=true console=2,115200 upgradesoftware=false

That look right?

HUGE


----------



## HUGE2U (Jun 29, 2002)

I gave up - reimaged with Zipper.


HUGE


----------

